

How Google Glass Will Change Porn - sakuraa
http://www.technewsdaily.com/17654-google-glass-change-porn.html

======
dizzystar
I really want to like the concept of Glass, but I can't shake the idea that it
is pointing in the wrong direction. First Utopia and now Utopian Porn. There
are so many things that are revolutionary that we can talk about that Glass
will allow.

Imagine: There is an emergency operation. Patient is laying at the table and
the surgeon could really use a specialist's help pronto. What better views can
we imagine than the actual eyes of the surgeon? (Saving Lives)

There is so much more, but as teaching aid, crime witness aid for police, and
so many other non-big-brother things could be done with it that pushes our
world into a much better place.

~~~
ryanhuff
I find your examples "crime witness aid for police" and then "other non-big-
brother things" a bit chilling.

~~~
yk
"crime witness aid for police" would probably be beneficial by itself, _if_ it
is possible to limit the privacy and surveillance concerns. So essentially the
situation, where a witness starts to film a crime and then gives this video to
the police. Or the police could be required to document everything they do (by
taking a full video of each shift).

On the other hand, the surveillance potential is of course scary. And once
Google glass is out, I really do not know how to limit the impact.

~~~
r00fus
> Or the police could be required to document everything they do (by taking a
> full video of each shift).

These tools already exist, and do great - except when they don't. Strangely,
they tend to "not work" exactly when the officer is suspected/accused of
overstepping the bounds of their authority or the law.

The classic example is the 18 minute silence on the Nixon tapes [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nixon_White_House_tapes>

------
igul222
Common misconception: Google Glass does _not_ augment your entire field of
view, as this article implies. It only occupies the top right corner of it,
and looking there for more than a few seconds at a time hurts your eyes. So
no, Glass isn't going to change porn like this at all.

~~~
phenol
Maybe not viewing, but the article also talks quite a bit about filming, in
which Glass has a concrete advantage.

~~~
mxxx
advantage over what? a GoPro?

in terms of Glass as a tiny camera, that technology already exists and has for
a long time.

------
thibaut_barrere
Suddenly this reminds me of "Strange Days", the movie
(<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yaXPx6xWEQ>).

------
pshin45
Whether the Oculus Rift or Google Glass will change porn more is anybody's
guess, but I think we can all agree that this is terrible news for the sex
robot industry. [1]

If you own shares in any sex robot manufacturers, you'd be wise to short/sell
them immediately.

[1] [http://www.ibtimes.com/sex-robots-meet-roxxxy-robot-comes-
sk...](http://www.ibtimes.com/sex-robots-meet-roxxxy-robot-comes-skank-mode-
nsfw-video-439870)

~~~
jacquesm
> If you own shares in any sex robot manufacturers, you'd be wise to
> short/sell them immediately.

Qualified investment advice on an internet forum, great, wait right here while
I put my pension on the line to follow your directions.

------
DigitalSea
I get they're hinting at using Google Glass for filming porn, but lets face
it, no pair of glasses will ever produce high definition video as good as an
actual camera. Maybe for amateur porn, but I'm sure amateur porn is probably
being shot on mobile phones at the moment anyway. I'd take a Canon 7D for
filming video over any pair of glasses any day of the week. Would a pair of
glasses like Google Glass even have the capability to shoot long duration high
definition video? Battery life, bandwidth and storage would be massive issues
to overcome, you've seen what HD recording does to a mobile phone battery.

Google Glass will change how we access content on the go. The ability to look
at a sign in another language and have it translated into your native
language, now that's the kind of change I could get behind.

The one thing I worry about advances like Google Glass changing is child
pornography. I believe devices like Google Glass will make it easier for
creeps to secretly film children in shopping centres and parks, the beach or
wherever. As someone who is planning on having children soon, that thought
scares me.

~~~
roel_v
"no pair of glasses will ever produce high definition video as good as an
actual camera"

If there is one thing the last 20 years should have taught us, it's that
people who say 'x will never be as good as y' are, in the medium to long term,
almost always fabulously wrong.

~~~
anigbrowl
Not true. I can think of many cases where they're wrong, but I can also think
of many where they're right. With cameras and suchlike you're running
limitations of physics, as far as image acquisition is concerned; the other
issue is that there's a huge body of knowledge on how to move a camera
properly, whereas a head-mounted camera is kind of painful to watch because
you don't have the kinetic cues to go with it, and every little twitch or
movement of the head becomes a distraction for the viewer who has to filter
out the irrelevant movements in their visual cortex. Look at all those videos
on youtube where people don't know how to hold a camcorder and it is just
waving all over the place even when they're aiming it at a static object in
front of them.

The musical instrument world is abuzz with new analog synthesizers right now,
because over the last couple of years several major manufacturers have just
gone back to manufacturing it because SMT and FPGA/FPAAs have made it
affordable to do so again. They're still making DSP synths because DSP still
offers many advaantages (not as noisy, fewer limits on polyphony, vastly
cheaper at scale), but analog synths are huge again because they simply sound
more interesting to most musicians than their digital equivalents. I'm about
to sell one of my DSP boxes for this very reason, in fact.

------
treeface
I think the Oculus Rift is going to change porn more than Google Glass.

------
JDDunn9
Sadly, this is probably the best use-case-scenario yet for Google glass.

On a sidenote, the porn industry originally chose HD-DVD, not Blu-ray.

------
alex_doom
What's good for porno is good for business.

